# Great Source for VW Parts



## rix337 (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't know if everyone knows about this site or not. They have a lot of body parts for older VW's. Some parts I am sure are reman's but still beats nothing. I was able to get a set of window scrapers for my 93 Cabby which I thought I couldn't get anywhere. Go to classic cars at the bottom of the drop down list if yours is older than the listed years. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://www.xtremevwparts.com/


----------



## rix337 (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Great Source for VW Parts (rix337)*

And they do sell to the public, not just body shops.








Hope this helps someone.


----------



## redsvt04 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Great Source for VW Parts (rix337)*

Are all the parts on that site still there? They have a part listed I need and I called to verify since I can't find it ANYWHERE else, and they said they did not have it, and probably would not be able to get it


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Great Source for VW Parts (redsvt04)*

What are you looking for? Theres 3 cars in a jy near me and I have a parts car. All cabby's.


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Great Source for VW Parts (CajunSpike)*

Can you post the direct link to the scrapers cause I don't see them!


----------

